# How???



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

how can u tell if a sword tail is pregnant.
Mine is yellow with a full black tail, if it should have a gravid spot it's imposible 2 see, its stomach is kinda big, i bount it from a tank with many fe/male and i think sum platties


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

What do you mean, full black tail? Most females of any fish, excluding platies, lack in color what the males show off proudly. Female swordtail's swords are nearly nonexistant (I have seen a few female swords with a bit more sword) and they're not nearly as colorful as the males. Are you sure that you have a female sword? Look at it's anal fin (the fin by it's poop shoot). Is it round or is it tube-like? If it's tube-like, you've got a male and I should hope it's not pregnant! 

If you do have a female, wait a while. If she's pregnant, near her bottom where her gravid spot should be will bloat up a bit darken, and just before she gives birth you might even be able to see little fry eyes! 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

its a female tuxedo guppy and i cant c a gravid spot cuz it has black all from that area and on


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Check the fins. Males have a gonopodium, females dont.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Gravid spots aren't very helpful on black fish. Just go by how fat they look.


----------

